# Which probiotic to use and which strain of bacteria?



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I just use plain Greek yogurt. Vet said for Ella that wad done instead of using a pill. The only times she had been on the pills was when she was in antibiotics. Don't know the name off the top of my head. Would have to look at her vet records. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

My vet said to make sure that the important strain of probiotic *enterococcus faecium* is included in any probiotic you give. It's probably in a variety of products but I like and periodically use:

Jarrow Formulas : Pet Dophilus

Most of the time, though, I give a spoonful of my homemade yogurt.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What does the vet say?


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Forgot to mention - she doesn't do well on dairy so we avoid yogurt.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

puppydogs said:


> So far I've tried Wholistic Pet Organics and Animal Essentials Probiotics. Doesn't seem to help my pup with her tummy issues.
> 
> Then I realize there are lots of different strains out there - which do you recommend?:doh:


Probiotics are not as effective as prebiotics like FOS, MOS, inulin from chicory and beet pulp.

Some foods don't include these because they are afraid of what consumers will think but they are proven to help whereas probiotics really don't do anything.

The studies that show some efficacy have used native strains taken from other dogs.

Foods with oats also seem to help.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Rob S. said:


> Probiotics are not as effective as prebiotics like FOS, MOS, *inulin* from chicory and beet pulp.
> 
> Some foods don't include these because they are afraid of what consumers will think but they are proven to help whereas probiotics really don't do anything.
> 
> ...


That's one of the reasons why I prefer the Jarrow Pet Dophilus product over the Purina Fortiflora. The Jarrow does contain inulin.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I use proviable DC. 
Proviable DC for Dogs
You can buy it at amazon.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Megora said:


> What does the vet say?


The reason why I ask this is that if you feed a good food to your dogs, there is no reason why they should be having diarrhea or other intestinal issues. 

If you have a puppy experiencing problems - I really hope you are asking your VET questions and listening to them before asking other pet people for advice on what sounds like a health problem with puppy.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Megora said:


> The reason why I ask this is that if you feed a good food to your dogs, there is no reason why they should be having diarrhea or other intestinal issues.
> 
> If you have a puppy experiencing problems - I really hope you are asking your VET questions and listening to them before asking other pet people for advice on what sounds like a health problem with puppy.


Good food without gimmicks ingredient and restrained feeding amounts and no dog should have trouble unless there is a medical condition.

I would stay away from lentils, chickpeas, the two biggest fad ingredients around.

Supplements too seem to do more harm than good. I would say probiotics and enzymes are the things least needed.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Megora said:


> The reason why I ask this is that if you feed a good food to your dogs, there is no reason why they should be having diarrhea or other intestinal issues.
> 
> If you have a puppy experiencing problems - I really hope you are asking your VET questions and listening to them before asking other pet people for advice on what sounds like a health problem with puppy.


I agree with asking the vet. My Ella has had past tummy issues so the vet said to give her the yogurt. She has been prescribed the Proviable before when she was having her issues. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

asked the vet for recommendation. I'm a bit skeptical since the only brands she recommended were the ones the vet sold (made by Iams and Purina).Said in a case study only those products were PROVEN to have live bacteria.

Any recommendations for probiotics or digestive enzymes that are proven to have live strains in there? And which strains are best...


----------



## Maggie May (Jul 21, 2014)

Jackson who is 17 months old has had digestion problems since he was a pup. Vet thinks its IBS. He had a major flare up last week, soft stools and then squirts – ugh! Although, he never acts or looks sick. He does not lose weight during these episodes. He’s in great physical shape, runs every day, lean but not skinny. I give him boiled hamburger and brown rice [vet said brown rice has more fiber and will firm stool faster] with Purina EN NATURAL canned food, they finally made a gastro canned food with natural ingredients! Last week was expensive [around $200], he was put back on Diawin for 7 days, I bought a case of the Purina EB natural food from my vet - $39 - had him on it for 5 days with the rice and beef which worked - solid poop! Now have a supply of gastro canned food for future flare ups. [Purina EN Natural is a little cheaper on Chewy.com but you have to spend $49 to get free ship] He was on FortiFlora but my vet told me to switch to Proviable-DC because it has more probiotics including enterococcus faecium. She charges $50 for 80 capsules of Proviable-DC bought same on Amazon for $28 [l love Amazon] Amazon has a vet on staff so they can sell ‘sold through veterinarians only’ items without having to fax my vet for approval! Also vet did a stool test $39 – is that a lot? It was negative, they all have been negative! I read all treat ingredients. Don’t give him many. I like the Paul Newman natural ones, especially the dental bones – occasionally I find them at Ocean State Job Lot. Anyone else using Proviable-DC? Does it keep your dog’s stool regular? His normal daily dog food is Fromm large breed gold, Natural Balance LID canned food with some boiled chicken chunks. I give him plain yogurt with probiotics occasionally for a treat. He does not get any other people food. Chicken is daily, rice and beef when he has diarrhea. Sorry this is so long and a bit disjointed. I have agonized trying to get his digestive system normal since he was 8 weeks old! I have had Goldies and Labs before along with other rescue dogs – none of them had chronic digestive problems. How am I doing? Suggestions are welcome. Will he grow out of this? 
Thanks for reading my novel.
Maggie


----------



## Maggie May (Jul 21, 2014)

I finally figured out how to change my profile to state 'Jackson's mom' instead of new member!


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

I am feeding a picky, 15 y.o. Pom/Spitz (well, you wouldn't be familiar with this breed, I don't think .... hehe) frozen raw dog food. I rarely have problems with constipation or diarrhea. Knock on wood.... I'd go with full-on raw if he was younger and had good teeth. 

I think his health improved with this diet, too. I'm always trying to improve his arthritis situation but I would not feed dry or canned commercial dog food again.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I like the natures farmacy digestive enhancer. Fortiflora by Purina also works pretty good too.


----------

